# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  AUTO Casting mouseover spells

## ivicask

Hey, im using this addon on 5.4.8 private server, and i got my rotations sorted out to almost perfection,just one more thing bothers me i cant get mousover spells to cast auto without me needing to hold key ("modifier.control).

I tried various mousover combinations but cant get it to work
This is example code i took from another rotation
{ "115180", {
"mouseover.exists",
"mouseover.enemy",
"mouseover.combat",
"mouseover.spell(115546).range",
"mouseover.threat < 100",
"mouseover.range > 10"
}, "mouseover.ground" },

But this also doesnt work.

Anyone has any tip how to do it, or via custom code?

----------


## StinkyTwitch

"mouseover.spell(115546).range" isn't a valid condition as far as I know. PE hits that and the exits the check because its not true.

----------


## ivicask

> "mouseover.spell(115546).range" isn't a valid condition as far as I know. PE hits that and the exits the check because its not true.


I did try removing that, still no luck

I tried so many combinations without no luck..

{ "Healing Sphere", {
"mouseover.player",
}, "mouseover.ground" },

Thats basicly what i need

----------


## StinkyTwitch

How are you trying to cast Healing Sphere? Are you on Live servers?

----------


## ivicask

> How are you trying to cast Healing Sphere? Are you on Live servers?


Nope, as i wrote in first post its private server running 5.4.8 patch.

I just want it to cast healing sphere directly on my own character based on some condition like health, without me needing to click anything

----------


## StinkyTwitch

And this doesn't work?


```
{ "Healing Sphere", { "player.health < 80", }, "player.ground", },
```

----------


## ivicask

Doesnt work, no errors or anything, simple doesnt even attempt to cast it.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

if you open up "/pe al" does it even show in the action log its trying to cast it? If not its not even reading that line in the rotation.

Its been a long time since I messed with the 5.4 stuff. Are you using the current PE or an older version? What unlocker are you using?

----------


## ivicask

> if you open up "/pe al" does it even show in the action log its trying to cast it? If not its not even reading that line in the rotation.
> 
> Its been a long time since I messed with the 5.4 stuff. Are you using the current PE or an older version? What unlocker are you using?


Yea its not shown in log, im using PE engine which was designed for 5.4.8, but i merged some fixes from latest one, im using som LUA Injector, dont have much info about it, its only one that works on this patch..

I think the problem is in LUA unlocker all the time..

----------


## StinkyTwitch

if you make an empty profile with just:


```
{ "Healing Sphere", nil, "player.ground", },
```

Does it cast it?

----------


## ivicask

> if you make an empty profile with just:
> 
> 
> ```
> { "Healing Sphere", nil, "player.ground", },
> ```
> 
> Does it cast it?


Nope, it just goes to my next line which is

{"Expel Harm", {"player.health < 95", "!player.buff(Zen Flight)"}},

If i put it just like this {"Healing Sphere", "player.health < 95"}, than it casts it, but ofcourse just healing circle apears wherever my cursor is, and nothing more happens.

----------


## StinkyTwitch

Sounds more like your unlocker is having a problem with handling ground casts perhaps? I don't use PE on private servers so I'm not really sure what steps you could take next  :Frown: . Sorry.

Does it cast any ground spells at all? Like another class?

----------


## ivicask

Tried with few others, also doesnt work, works only with modifier key which i need to click :/

----------


## Rubim

You can cast it, but you will need to use:


```
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
```

----------


## ivicask

> You can cast it, but you will need to use:
> 
> 
> ```
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
> ```


hey, this does work, but i got 2 problems

How do i make it cast on character, curently its just casting whereever mouse is.
Also cant figure why its spmaming it even i set some conditions.

function ivica.MonkOrb()
if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
return true 
end


and in rotation

{"Healing Sphere", {"player.energy > 39", "@ivica.MonkOrb()", "player.health < 95"},"player"},

But its constantly spaming even my health is 100%.

Could you help me out ?

----------


## NessK

Resurrecting an old thread. And the correct answer WAS:

{ "Moonfire", {"!mouseover.debuff(Moonfire)", "mouseover.enemy"}, "mouseover" },
{ "Sunfire", {"!mouseover.debuff(Sunfire)", "mouseover.enemy"}, "mouseover" },

----------


## denisbill

I am using PE engine which was designed for 5.4.8 , but I merged some fixes from latest one. I am using some LUA injector do not have much information about it. Its only one that works on this patch. Epson Technical Suport

----------


## NessK

** removed **

----------

